# Travel Destinations > North America >  Where is everyone travelling to this summer?

## Coolers

So now that summer is here (well maybe not weather-wise quite yet), I was just curious to see where everyone was travelling to this summer? I think I'm going to backpack through Turkey for a couple weeks at the end of August. It'll be my first time out of North America for a LOONG time and my first trip to a European country. How about everyone else?

----------


## jsfmills

During this summer I have suggested to go for North Carolina.It is an awesome state.Asheville area has the Biltmore Mansion and beautiful gardens as well as glorious waterfalls and trails in the parks all around.You will need a car to enjoy the area.

----------


## andrwclark

i am going to hills totally time spent in hills with mountag, camping and paraglading. also

----------


## GFI

I’m planning to visit Thailand which is one of the top tourist attractions for spending vacation. Phuket is a better Island as compared to the others. It is one of the world most famous destinations for tourists as well.

----------


## jason

I am heading to Luray, VA this summer exploring Luray Caverns and Shenandoah Valley, offers countless adventurous and family activities.

----------


## thirtynyc

Australia has very high summer temperatures, high evapotranspiration, long dry summer drought is common. Semi-dry northern part of the hot, dry summers and mild winters.

----------


## jamesdeins

I am planning to visit Thailand which is of the top tourist attractions for spending holiday. Phuket is a better Island as compared to the others. It is of the world most famous destinations for tourists as well.

----------


## DerekStott

Modern australia has very cool in summer time , I am planning to visit Modern australia which is of the top points of interest for investing holiday. And also it is my most prefer place.

----------


## TravelBug

I hope to go to South Africa soon. I've seen some great packages here and hope I'm lucky in June!  :Smile:

----------


## hotellolanyc02

During september I have recommended to go for Northern Carolina.It is an amazing condition.Asheville place has the Biltmore House and wonderful home gardens as well as wonderful falls and tracks in the parks all around.You will need a car to savor the place.

----------


## susanus

According to me Goa is the best option for summer vacation because Goa is the most famous, rocking and also happening beach destination and i am so excited for go there and i will visit Goa for make my vacations memorable.

----------


## riverrider

I am planning to visit Washington and New York this summer. Actually, water rafting and mountain climbing are my favorite things to do when on vacation. Hence, I am planning for this place. Here is one link of the site:http://www.riverrider.com/, which my friend referred to for water rafting.

----------


## alinawatson38

Its is September 2012 & summer time has gone but I would like to share my experience of this summer 2012. Where was I on this summer time ! I chosen Sydney for summer time & made a amazing tour of summer time in Sydney with Sydeny beaches & resorts.

----------


## rojpetric

"You can see better on the photos," he said, conceding defeat. We ventured inside to a makeshift museum, a stale, round room looking over the hillside and protected by a white-haired man who sat at a table, smoking

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Well, there are so many best places to visit in Summer. According to me European countries and states are best options. Whole Europe is so rich in culture. Barcelona, Vienna, Dublin, London, Helsinki, Paris, Greece and Portugal are best places to visit in Summer. Then Some Asian countries and states like best and most beautiful Goa beaches, Manli etc are also best places to visit in Summer.

----------


## sophiewilson

My top destinations for travel in 2013 would be Sri Lanka, Slovakia & Iceland. Hope to visit the three in the upcoming year.  :Smile:

----------


## Eithan

This summer i would like to travel Goa in this summer. Goa is really a amazing place in India for travel . 
Goa is famous for its beaches . and I love beaches . 


Days Inn & Suites Davenport

----------


## jack parker

Hi Coolers,

It was the nice post...

Well is you are looking to enjoy for the summer vacations, then I would suggest you to go USA Boston. The place is very exciting and lots of things to do in and around the hotel.

----------


## mathew999john

This summer, I'm planing for visit to France with my colleagues. Next week we will book our air tickets. Yesterday one of my colleague suggested a website which sell all international airline tickets in very cheap rates. Recently I consulted with travel agent of flytime tours. he suggested me to book air-tickets before a month of departs.

----------


## clarkhopps

I am planning for Cape Town, South Africa this year with my family. Last year, I was there with my friends and I really enjoyed a lot. Thats why I am planning for Cape Town again this summmer.

----------


## BartonDenley

I am planning to going to Simla. I will visit The Mall and the Ridge Road, Jakhoo Hill, Shimla State Museum, Summer Hill, Christ Church, Annandale, Daranghati Sanctuary, Wild Flower Hall, Chadwick Waterfalls,   and Tara Devi Temple

----------


## tranzysmitha

yes in summer time you can  go any beaches  in  Florida ,usa many places you can spend time with your family . this place is best for summer time.

----------


## jems jon

summer season finally upon us, a few things come to mind when planning an escape for this glorious time of year.

----------


## jems jon

the summer season finally upon us, a few things come to mind when planning an escape for this glorious time of year. Whether its lounging on a warm golden beach, sipping cocktails under the tall scattered sway of palm trees,

----------


## crabiajohan

during this summer vacation, i am planning to visit orlando is the world famous tourist destination. it is famous for its natural beauty and there are many theme parks such as the Walt Disney World Resort, the Universal Orlando Resort, the Sea World, Magic Kingdom and Hollywood studios. Another theme park is the Epcot.
Hotel near disney world orlando

----------


## herryjohn

I'll just want to go to Florida for Florida nature tour in the summer vacations. I like nature and photography of birds so that there i can get pictures of birding and dry forest.

----------


## crabiajohan

I am planing to visit Orlando in Florida. Holidays in Orlando are fun for everyone. There are various tourist attractions in Orlando like universal studios, wet n wild, aquatica, downtown Disney, convention center Orlando , international drive ,seaworld .
Hotel near disney world orlando

----------


## davidsmith36

Dedication Day weekend commences the official begin of summer and the season when Americans gather their sacks for excursion. Canada, Mexico, the U.S. what's more, Caribbean for travel this mid year.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Im planning to visit kokan in this summer .It is the best place.

----------


## earlmattos

summers is the perfect time for visit

----------


## AlonzoOglesby

nice post. I have gotten more information here.

----------


## KevinGipson

I found Chile to be one of the most boring placed I have ever been to, even duller than Switzerland. But maybe I was doing it wrong.

----------


## Ameliajhonson

In, my opinion you should once explore Iceland which is a very beautiful place for travel and also to grab much interesting information. Iceland is perhaps known as the most Eco-friendly place. Reykjavik is a great place to stay. I had a great trip there with Discover Iceland.

----------


## LeahLucas

nice post, I like your useful and interesting info.

----------


## Ameliajhonson

In, my opinion you should once explore Iceland which is a very beautiful place for travel and also to grab much interesting information. Iceland is perhaps known as the most Eco-friendly place. Reykjavik is a great place to stay. I had a great trip there with Discover Iceland.

----------


## johansmith688

geek squad chat is a well-known tech service provider company in the world. Our experts offer support for all types of technical problems faced in computers, laptops and smartphones. They even provide solutions for home appliances, TV, smart wearable and home theatre. We help our customers in setup, installation, repair, uninstallation, replacement, damage and other issues. Our dedicated support team is always available at your service and assures you for the quick resolutions. Book geek squad chat today and get your device fixed without wasting much time.

----------


## johansmith688

geek squad chat is a well-known tech service provider company in the world. Our experts offer support for all types of technical problems faced in computers, laptops and smartphones. They even provide solutions for home appliances, TV, smart wearable and home theatre. We help our customers in setup, installation, repair, uninstallation, replacement, damage and other issues. Our dedicated support team is always available at your service and assures you for the quick resolutions. Book geek squad chat today and get your device fixed without wasting much time.

----------


## johansmith688

geek squad chat is a well-known tech service provider company in the world. Our experts offer support for all types of technical problems faced in computers, laptops and smartphones. They even provide solutions for home appliances, TV, smart wearable and home theatre. We help our customers in setup, installation, repair, uninstallation, replacement, damage and other issues. Our dedicated support team is always available at your service and assures you for the quick resolutions.

----------


## johansmith688

geek squad chat is a well-known tech service provider company in the world. Our experts offer support for all types of technical problems faced in computers, laptops and smartphones. They even provide solutions for home appliances, TV, smart wearable and home theatre. Wereplacement, damage and other issues. Our dedicated support team is always available at your service and assures you for the quick resolutions. Book geek squad chat today and get your device fixed without wasting much time.

----------


## johansmith688

geek squad chat is a well-known tech service provider company in the world. Our experts offer support for all types of technical problems faced in computers, laptops and smartphones. They even provide solutions for home appliances, TV, smart wearable and home theatre. We help our customers in setup, installation, repair, uninstallation, replacement, damage and other issues. is always available at your service and assures you for the quick resolutions. Book geek squad chat today and get your device fixed without wasting much time.

----------


## henrycruise960825

??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???

----------

